# mädchen brauchen nur drei gänge .....



## DH-Schlumpf (14. März 2013)

.... zumindest wenn es nach bulls und stadler geht. 

dort werden nämlich 20 zöller für "jungs" mit 18 gängen verkauft und die "mädchen" räder mit 3 gang naben schaltung.  

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/bulls/bulls-tokee-street-20.html,a25719


also die damen - rüsten wir unsere bikes um, fahren künftig züchtig mit knöchellangem rock und tiefeinstieg 
*ironie off* 

*kotzmodus an*


----------



## scylla (14. März 2013)

mädels haben halt von jung auf mehr power in den waden 

gibt übrigens tatsächlich bike-röcke  selber schon gesehen (live)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (14. März 2013)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> .... zumindest wenn es nach bulls und stadler geht.
> 
> dort werden nämlich 20 zöller für "jungs" mit 18 gängen verkauft und die "mädchen" räder mit 3 gang naben schaltung.
> 
> ...



und wozu ein eigener Thread?  
Probleme muss man im Leben haben, wenn man sich über sowas aufregt  ist doch egal was Stadler und Co. denken. Gibt genug Firmen die wissen was Frauen brauchen und wollen


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (14. März 2013)

naja eventuell kann frau sich drüber aufregen weil es sexistische kack******** ist ...


----------



## Billybob (14. März 2013)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> naja eventuell kann frau sich drüber aufregen weil es sexistische kack******** ist ...



Vllt weil mädchen eh nicht schalten tun


----------



## Schnitte (14. März 2013)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> naja eventuell kann frau sich drüber aufregen weil es sexistische kack******** ist ...



ja, oder man kanns lassen 
du hast als KOnsument die freie Wahl was du kaufst...


----------



## DerC (14. März 2013)

ja läuft...is ja wie bei den wilden Kerlen hier......
spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß.....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> gibt übrigens tatsächlich bike-röcke  selber schon gesehen (live)


Besitze selbst einen  Aber zu spät festgestellt, dass der für's MTB untauglich ist, weil er aufm Hinterrad schleift


----------

